# '70 Deluxe 3spd. Gave it a quick wipe down & thought I'd share a few pics



## xochi0603 (Feb 26, 2022)

Hello, Detailed this original paint, seat, screen & tires deluxe about 10 years ago. Pulled it out of the line-up & dusted it off. Thought I'd share a few pics


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 26, 2022)

sweet!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 26, 2022)

WOW!
That is a nice looking bike!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 26, 2022)

take it out and do some sweet jumps!


----------



## nick tures (Feb 26, 2022)

what a beauty !


----------



## indycycling (Feb 27, 2022)

Another beauty, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 1, 2022)

WOW


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 2, 2022)

WANT


----------



## Pedalpat (May 20, 2022)

The exact color etc as my very first bike ever . I'd like to build up another just like it  as I'd like to use it in my bike shop as display and some play. 😁 
  Beauty of a bike


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 1, 2022)

Wow looks like it came off the dealer floor


----------

